# hey new to the forums



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey everybody just noticed this section figured i would post. My name is Carmen i'm from Philadelphia and have been riding for 6 years. i'm pumped for the season start around here. this season i will be riding a 157 lib tech skunk ape with last years alpha movements. ive made a trip to colorado the last three years in january this year imma be out there in early febuary with friends. back here on the icy east i manly ride jfbb and bear creek cuz they are the closest but usally hit the other mountains in the area atleast once or twice and i try to get up to jay peak toward the end of the season if i have the extra cash. see ya'll on the slopes


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Right on. Make sure to post when you're coming out and I'm sure one of us will be up to ride with yous guys


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Right on. Make sure to post when you're coming out and I'm sure one of us will be up to ride with yous guys


most def i love riding with a crew we are leaving febuary 7th til the 13th. pry gonna do breck and keystone the first couple days then hit some smaller places. ill be sure to post up before we leave in feb


----------

